# TCR Advance 1 vs. TCR C0



## danf (Dec 21, 2006)

what do you guys think? Should i go for the 2007 TCR Advance 1 or TCR C0? Your thoughts....


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

if you've got the money get an advanced w/DA


----------



## danf (Dec 21, 2006)

it's already a stretch in the budget for the TCR C0 w/ DA. but i'm leaning towards the CO for the wheelset and full DA. aside from the BB stiffness, i can't that much of a difference between the two in frame weight.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

What's the price difference? I know here in Australia the CO is $450au more. Tough decision.......


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

danf said:


> it's already a stretch in the budget for the TCR C0 w/ DA. but i'm leaning towards the CO for the wheelset and full DA. aside from the BB stiffness, i can't that much of a difference between the two in frame weight.


i've got a '05 TCR Comp 0 that i got last year on closeout. got a great price on it, and they even swapped in a DA crank (IMO FSA stuff is worthless).

i just spotted a '06 TCR advancved, also on closeout, and ALMOST wishing i had waited a year.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Buy the Advanced 1 and with the money you save sell your Ksyrium Elites and buy some SL's. All the other components are solid. That is what I am doing, Advanced 1 is the value of the century.


----------

